# Transfering certification to the US



## tjb

Your “ticket” (I assume you mean something analogous to an electrician’s license) wouldn’t transfer to the IBEW. It would transfer to whatever state you’d be moving to or working in. You’d want to look into that particular state’s licensing reciprocity laws.


----------



## sparkiez

Rora said:


> In Canada, certification is regulated by the provinces. I'm in instrumentation, which is an non-compulsory/unlicensed trade in Canada.
> 
> I'm considering working in the US in the future, and I'm curious whether a Canadian journeyman ticket would transfer to the IBEW... or whether that's even necessary for instrumentation, i.e. would my Canadian credential be recognized by employers?
> 
> I'd imagine since most instrument techs probably work under the IBEW, that it requires licensing in the US, can anyone confirm this?


I'm sure there are instrumentation techs in the Unions, but you can most definitely find work without any kind of license.


----------



## splatz

Things are not at all uniform here state to state, or industry to industry, or even company to company in the same state and the same industry. 

For example, you may go to work for a manufacturer, no license necessary, you'll be organized into the union with which the company has an agreement. The union probably will not be the IBEW and may not be the super package the IBEW has. Your pay may be quite a bit higher than the union agreement but you might not have a great retirement package and you might not get a great deal with health care. So look at the net pay when comparing, not just the wage or salary! Lots of manufacturers do not have union agreements. 

If you go to work for one of the big building controls companies, you will be organized into a union (probably a trade union, but not IBEW) and if you're lucky get the best of both worlds, they are paying way over scale, and you'll get into a union with great health care and retirement benefits. For example Johnson Controls is going gangbusters around here, hiring a lot of instrumentation techs mainly to work on hospital systems, just the PM and calibration work is staggering. 

Just a reminder, health care is a huge expense here, outside of the big cities, most people are paying more for health care than rent / mortgage. The health care ass raping that our former administration brought us has been a huge burden unless you're making a LOT of money. 

I am betting that the average US household is paying more for cell phones and internet / cable TV than they are for heat. Electric is generally more expensive here than Canada. Gas is cheaper. 

Better come as fast as you can, after that first wall is done, you snow monkeys are next!


----------



## Rora

That's interesting Splatz. I've never been exposed to the US trade system so this is good to know. I'm curious, though, if the trade system is so non-uniform, how do you guys retain your status when moving to different areas/employers? If I understand right, journeyman status would be handled through the unions, licensing through the state?

That's kind of what I'm concerned with, in Canada I'm recognized across the country, but how would I be recognized as a journeyman working in one (or more) places in the US, or is that even necessary for instrumentation guys (assuming the electricians are installing the wiring due to licensing requirements)?

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## splatz

Rora said:


> That's interesting Splatz. I've never been exposed to the US trade system so this is good to know. I'm curious, though, if the trade system is so non-uniform, how do you guys retain your status when moving to different areas/employers? If I understand right, journeyman status would be handled through the unions, licensing through the state?
> 
> That's kind of what I'm concerned with, in Canada I'm recognized across the country, but how would I be recognized as a journeyman working in one (or more) places in the US, or is that even necessary for instrumentation guys (assuming the electricians are installing the wiring due to licensing requirements)?


Licensing requirements vary by state and locally. Some states have no state-wide license but some cities will have license requirements, some of these cities may reciprocate. Lots of places the license is only required to pull construction permits, the people working don't have to be licensed. Some places there must be a licensed person or people on site supervising the unlicensed. 

In manufacturing I'd say majority of PLC / instrumentation people are unlicensed. You don't have the government stamp to help with portability, but where the skills are in demand, it won't matter. 

I guess the bottom line is, it's a **** show, nothing to do with coming from Canada, even moving around within the states. You'll want to investigate the requirements for the specific places you'd consider relocating. But it's quite a bit simpler for you in instrumentation than it is for someone looking to come here and work in construction or to open their own shop.


----------



## SouthernCanuck

Rora said:


> In Canada, certification is regulated by the provinces. I'm in instrumentation, which is an non-compulsory/unlicensed trade in Canada.
> 
> I'm considering working in the US in the future, and I'm curious whether a Canadian journeyman ticket would transfer to the IBEW... or whether that's even necessary for instrumentation, i.e. would my Canadian credential be recognized by employers?
> 
> I'd imagine since most instrument techs probably work under the IBEW, that it requires licensing in the US, can anyone confirm this?


Hey any luck with finding work in the US and transferring your credentials there? I’m in the same boat, looking for work down there and I’m a Journeyman I&C Tech/Electrician with Red Seals.


----------



## paulengr

SouthernCanuck said:


> Hey any luck with finding work in the US and transferring your credentials there? I’m in the same boat, looking for work down there and I’m a Journeyman I&C Tech/Electrician with Red Seals.


Canadian licenses don’t matter. In terms of electricians every state does their own thing. That means you have 50 different systems. Think of it if the provincial governments ran licensing.

So in my state (NC) your company needs a license to pull a permit. At least one electrician has to be licensed and is listed on the company license. You could have 50 electricians but only one needs a license. We have reciprocity with Virginia, South Carolina, Tennessee, Florida and I think a couple more states. So if you take and pass the test and get a North Carolina license all you have to do is the paperwork and pay the fees and you get a license for each of the other states. It’s a two step process. You need both the personal and business license. The reverse is not true! If you get a Florida license it does not reciprocate to NC. The NC test is one of the top four hardest in the country. Few calculations. It is designed to make you spend most of your time looking up obscure Code rules. Other state tests may have questions like “What is the color of the green ground screw?” (not making this up). People spend thousands on test prep classes and months studying for a reason.

Pulling permits just like SK at least is the same…no permits required for industrial sites, utilities, etc. Permits required for new construction and major renovations. Basically you can do anything as long as it’s not visible from the street or involves the utility actually disconnecting service.

We don’t have “high voltage”. That’s strictly an SK thing. And there’s no industrial electrician license except for coal mining. In some ways it’s worse. Site specific training is required for a lot of the larger sites due to either PSI (chemical plant regulation) or it’s a highly regulated industry like food, drugs, utilities, aircraft, military, heavy industrial, or mining. So in my case I carry around a folder of their various cards and paperwork and the office has a file folder about an inch thick on all of their service techs. The worst is mining. There is a federal training requirement that is 40 hours. Then annually there is another 8 hour refresher. Then you are supposed to get site specific training that lasts between 15 minutes and 8 hours depending on the site. Then you are allowed to work. The tests for this are basically just to see if you are awake. Construction now has a similar requirement.

My advice is you are attacking this from the wrong end. Since so much of the work is unlicensed get the job first. Learn the system. THEN get the licenses once you understand for instance differences between CEC Part 1 and NEC, or M421 and MSHA/NEC. A lot of this makes a lot more sense by doing the work.


----------



## CT Recruiter

Hi All,

I'm currently recruiting for Electrical, Instrument & Automation positions in PA, FL, TX, OK, and positions in Alberta & British Columbia. We also might have some shift work available

Florida & Texas are high focus areas for us right now

We are in Oil & Gas, Commerical and Residential 

We have great benefits


----------



## sparkiez

CT Recruiter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm currently recruiting for Electrical, Instrument & Automation positions in PA, FL, TX, OK, and positions in Alberta & British Columbia. We also might have some shift work available
> 
> Florida & Texas are high focus areas for us right now
> 
> We are in Oil & Gas, Commerical and Residential
> 
> We have great benefits


Here is the forum you want: Looking To Hire


----------



## edwardvvthorpe

CT Recruiter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm currently recruiting for Electrical, Instrument & Automation positions in PA, FL, TX, OK, and positions in Alberta & British Columbia. We also might have some shift work available
> 
> Florida & Texas are high focus areas for us right now
> 
> We are in Oil & Gas, Commerical and Residential
> 
> We have great benefits
> 
> more at writemyessay


Hi! Well, post at least one benefit)))) so to speak, for publicity purposes.
And seriously, very interesting (but I probably don't have a chance since I'm in Ontario and still in training, and I won't be graduating anytime soon)


----------

